
Ask HN: Best things happened to you just because of HN? - introvertmac
I got my current job because of HN. One of my posts got featured on the front page(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;introvertmac.wordpress.com&#x2F;2015&#x2F;10&#x2F;28&#x2F;list-of-y-combinator-companies-i-have-hacked&#x2F;) last year, and my current CEO contacted me after that. Do you have a similar story? Just curious!
======
sumitjami
Found a job listing on who is hiring. Was the only way I could find one in my
"branch" of tech. Was glad that I applied, and finally got the job.

The whole experience was really amazing.

Thank you HN.

~~~
yolesaber
I also got a job off a Who's Hiring post! Thanks HN!

------
keviv
I just started freelancing and a lot of people contacted me after seeing my
comments on various discussions on HN. They usually go through my blog where
I've mentioned about all the XSS vulnerabilities I found in various Indian
sites. These posts are very old but still validates my experience and my
skills.

Indirectly, a lot of good things have happened to me because of HN as well.
Things change very quickly in tech space. Yesterday's anti-patterns are
today's best practises and best practises of today will become tomorrow's
anti-patterns. I owe a lot to HN which keeps me updated with ever changing
tech ecosystem. Being a full-stack developer, I've to keep up with both
frontend and backend changes happening everyday. Without HN, I'd not have
found out lots of things for sure.

~~~
bbcbasic
> Yesterday's anti-patterns are today's best practises and best practises of
> today will become tomorrow's anti-patterns

I'm not sure where you are getting this information, but I'd ignore the
labelling of things as best practice and anti-pattern and delve deeper into
the reason why some design is a bad fit or good fit for the problem you are
trying to solve.

A made up example to illustrate:

It may be seen as an anti-pattern to have a site that requires JS and cannot
function without it. Tim Burners Lee would not be impressed with you.

On the other hand if you are developing a paid-for web app and you know the
users are happy to have JS enabled to use it then this may be less of an
issue.

~~~
happycodework
4 real examples to validate op

    
    
        Goto considered harmful
        Jquery .show ()/.hide () is now biggest performance drain in some SPAS
        Node callbacks now harmful, async/await or promises could be next... possibly
        React is so slow it cannot render > 10 fps for some SPA

~~~
bbcbasic
Ha! These things prove my point.

"considered" "promises could be next..." ... think for yourselves! don't let
Mr/Mrs famous blogger dictate how you solve problems.

------
cdvonstinkpot
I crowdsourced a logo design on Crowdspring, which supposedly had procedures
in place to prevent plagarism. Resulting from posting a new project here,
someone who looked was able to tell my logo had been stolen from a company
halfway across the world from me- local to this user, but unknown to me. I
wouldn't have known & could have run into legal issues down the road had I
kept using it.

Unfortunately Crowdspring ruled it wasn't a refundable issue, so I lost around
~$4k on a design I can't trademark. Would be nice to be able to do something
about that, but I currently lack the resources necessary to persue it legally.

------
wkoszek
Got a lot of GitHub stars and useful comments from people who reviewed my
stuff: [https://github.com/wkoszek](https://github.com/wkoszek)

------
partisan
It opened my mind and then fed it such that I was able to strike out on
entrepreneurial ventures that I would not have otherwise undertaken.

------
pryelluw
Got Jobs, contracts, and most importantly, friends. I've met lots of great
people by just sending them a simple email. This community is amazing.

------
ud0
Got both my first remote gig outside my country() and also a fulltime Job.
I'll be traveling to Europe in a bit.

------
ZeroFries
I also got my current job, by posting in the "Who is hiring?" thread.

------
nicomfe
got my first remote freelance project thanks to HN and one of those who is
hiring posts!

